# What type of blind is better?



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

I was sitting looking at the academy add and saw several blinds/stands for sale. I will be hunting this year with my new destroyer 350 and will be on a new place that has some nice trees to use a climber stand which I have never used. I was curious what may be better climbing stand, tripod, ladder stand or a pop up. I kinda like the climber but dont know if I can use it on my other place because its mostly cedars which I wont be able to use the climber. But like it anyways for the one lease. So what do yall like ground or air hunting with a bow?


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

I prefer to hunt up in a tree way more than on the ground. Tried a climber once but didn't feel comfortable. I fixed freestanding is the way to go in my opinion. 
I also hunt in Webb county using a homemade 6' tripod bc there are no trees big enough.


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

I like both... Hunting out of a Pop-up on the ground is easier because it hides your movement better, but the blind has to be brushed in REALLY well, and the wind has to be PERFECT. Because of that half of my blinds are tree stands. For those I prefer the hang on type as they are more versitile and you can put them in spots where you could never get a climber or ladder stand. That paired with those pegs you screw into the tree and you have a lot of options. My only advice on them is to spend a little extra money and go with the XL size. The small ones that Academy sells for $50 are miserable to sit in for more than an hour or so. The extra $30 to get the "oversize" model is well worth it.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

If you get a climber do yourself a favor and get a Summit....WW


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

wet dreams said:


> If you get a climber do yourself a favor and get a Summit....WW


Man they got some nice ones dont they!


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

I use 16' tripods where I can and ground blinds were there is to much canopy. Come on bow season.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

_I like ground blinds. Nothing like getting up close and personal with 'em. I bought a lock on that I am going to try this year. Never hunted out of one before. Time will tell._


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I have all types of blinds, and have hunted out of all of them. They each have their advantages and draw backs. Like mentioned above, ground blinds (tent) hide movement, you can film out of them and they are good in bad weather...but they are hot in the early season, and you have a restricted view. Shot angle is better than being elevated.
You can hunt two people (or a kid). On the negative, it normally takes the animals a while to get use to them, unless you brush the heck out of them. Of course you have to disturb somewhere getting the brush!

Ladders are very comfortable and easy to move, but you need a decent sized tree.

You can put a tri-pod anywhere, but almost impossible to film your hunt.

I would say.....look at the place you want to hunt and pick what is going to work best for you there. Be flexible and consider, wind, sun, direction of animal movement, length of the shot, etc...

good luck


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

and a safety harness...



wet dreams said:


> If you get a climber do yourself a favor and get a Summit....WW


----------

